# 54150 vs 54161



## Linda77 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Main portion only*

Op-Note
Circumcision 45 yr old Male

Indication
Phimosis

After obtaining informed consent pt was placed in supine position. IV sedation and formal penile block given. After manual reduction of phimotic foreskin he was prepped and draped.
After taking down a dense frenular web with the clamp cautery and cut technique, circumferential skin incisions were made about the distal penile shaft skin as well as the sub-coronal skin approximately 
1 cm proximal to the coronal sulcus. The foreskin was removed using sharp and blunt dissection, excellent hemostasis was assured with needlepoint electrocautery. 


The part of clamp cautery and cut is really messing me up.
Thanks Guys!


----------

